# How do you store your planes and other hand tools?



## shed9 (18 Jan 2016)

I'm about to construct something more permanent for my growing collection of hand tools. Specifically, I need something functional for my planes and chisels - perhaps a plane till with provision for other items.

I did think of a cupboard initially but figured this was likely to be left open most of the time so kind of pointless. Plenty of images on Google for this sort of thing but wanted to ask if there was something obvious and practical (or indeed impractical) I am missing in a simple open plane till.

Any advice (and pics) appreciated.

For reference, in my current work space most of my hand tools are on benches or on shelves. It kind of works but centralising them would be better. Also, I've invested quite heavily into these items and it's only a matter of time before I damage one in this scenario.


EDIT: I know there was a recent thread on storing planes however this seemed to concentrate on planes specifically in in regards to the placement of the sole and how that affects the blade. I have no reservations in how the plane is placed and I'm mostly interested in ideas of cabinets and racks, etc.


----------



## Racers (18 Jan 2016)

Mine are in a metal cupboard or should I say cupboards a large tool chest in the hall and some in the living room!

But have a look here at a wall hanging chest wall-tool-chest-potential-wip-t58767.html or google Studley tool chest for some ideas.

Pete


----------



## n0legs (18 Jan 2016)

Bluekingfisher posted some pics of a cracking plane till he made a few months ago, I'll see if I can find it.

I can't post a link but it's "Wall Hung Plane Till" in Projects, 2/9/15.


----------



## AJB Temple (18 Jan 2016)

Absolutely everything in my workshop is stored in filing cabinets or cupboards. I had left over from my office clear out 6 double width two drawer (so they are low - under a metre) filing cabinets that used to be used for hanging files. These are quite cheap and readily available second hand. I have them in a run along one wall and the tops are used for standing bench mounted machines on (grinders, route rtable etc). I use lift out wooden totes for my planes, and I store them on their soles in these (as I have never chipped or danaged a blade in the entire time I have been wooodworking). Drawers are never left open and they keep the dust out and everything stays bone dry. They are also lockable.


----------



## Jacob (18 Jan 2016)

A "till" is a shallow drawer. Sometimes a drawer within a drawer. OK for money etc, drawing implements, even saws, but not for deeper items
Keeping your things in drawers in a cupboard or chest is an original idea which I imagine has never been thought of before.

What about "boxes"?

Or "cupboards" with "shelves"?

I keep my tools on the floor under the bench in a damp patch.


----------



## NazNomad (18 Jan 2016)

I have two planes, I store them in a pair of old cut-down wellies. I'm not kidding, I saw someone do it on a fencing video once, so now I do it too.


----------



## DTR (18 Jan 2016)

Traditional tool chest for me. It holds nearly everything that I use on a regular basis 






(sorry for the naff photo)


----------



## AndyT (18 Jan 2016)

Jacob":1eoptxnk said:


> I keep my tools on the floor under the bench in a damp patch.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Droogs (18 Jan 2016)

Jacob":2yuck0fr said:


> I keep my tools on the floor under the bench in a damp patch.




Must admit, I always thought Jacob kept his tools in a pannier on his rootin' tootin' tricycle. Does explain the "damp" patch though


----------



## ED65 (18 Jan 2016)

DTR":2kmeh687 said:


> (sorry for the naff photo)


One man's "naff" photo is another's "moody and atmospheric"


----------



## biskit (18 Jan 2016)

I'm sorting my workshop space out at the moment, one thing I've done is a french cleat system behind the bench. I have the most used tools on it, and you can move things around as you want.


----------



## Corneel (18 Jan 2016)

I have an old kitchen cabinet in the workshop and the planes are in one of the drawers.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (18 Jan 2016)

Of course, there's no right answer - but there are some wrong ones. Deep cupboards (think recycled wardrobe) are a no-no - things get pushed to the back of shelves behind other junk, and are never seen again. The same can happen with drawers if you're not careful.

Must admit, I do like toolchests. They're a great way to store a working kit of tools with everything readily accessible, but they have drawbacks too. They are not good at storing duplicate tools, or expanding collections (unless they are just used as stores, and not for working from), and they don't really like storing power tools.

There's another couple of don'ts with toolchests, which I learned the hard way. My first chest was designed and built about ten years BS (Before Schwarz). It's huge - designed hold more than a basic kit. It's too deep - getting at some tools in the bottom of the chest strains the back. About 24" is a sensible maximum depth, I think. The biggest design failure was with the tills (or trays), which are about 11" wide and 9" deep, and full length of the chest. One holds the benchplanes, and some other bits and bats. In order to access the bottom of the chest, it has to be lifted out. A long, thin box with seven or eight planes it (even though some of them are quite small) weighs a lot more than is desirable to lift whilst stretching forward over the chest - don't do it, folks! Sooner or later, you'll put your back out! The sliding trays of the 'traditional' chest design are a far better solution.

Lesson - heavy planes are best placed where they can be picked up individually. DON'T be tempted by any storage method that requires several to be lifted at once. There's a lot to be said for placing them on shelves in a cupboard of shallow depth, or neatly arranged in the bottom of a traditional toolchest, or even - as Bob Wearing did in his workshop - hanging side by side by their front knobs from a loop of cord attached to a batten screwed to a (wood-lined) wall near the bench.


----------



## Jacob (18 Jan 2016)

I don't see the point of tool chests unless you are expecting to move around a lot with your tools, like a ships carpenter etc. Even then they are not really "on site" portable, for which the suitcase type is a lot better.
What's wrong with just any old cupboards, chests of drawers etc? Best if they close to keep dust out, but other than that almost anything will do.
I've got several bits n bobs of junk furniture for mine, plus space under the bench.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (18 Jan 2016)

A chest with a full kit of tools isn't that portable. Even the pared-down kit in the suitcase type joiner's site box makes quite a heavy lump to lug around.

Still, I can understand why you don't like toolchests, Jacob. Unless they're REALLY manky and rotten, they won't have a damp patch!


----------



## Fishandchips (18 Jan 2016)




----------



## undergroundhunter (18 Jan 2016)

I use a tool chest for storing my most used stuff, it has two tills so thing like marking tools, gauges and less used chisels go in those, in the bottom is space for planes and saws. All my bench planes live under the bench on a shelf, my chisels live in a tool roll on the bench at all times, I have a small rack on the wall where I store some mortice chisels, a couple of gauges and a birdcage awl. All my saws live in a till with a drawer for saw sharpening tools. I have a highish shelf above my bench that I keep moulding planes on. I also have various hooks/nails in the walls that thing hang on, directly in front of my eyes I have a magnetic rail what I keep things like steel rules on as these seem to always disappear in shavings.

My storage situation is a little different to others as in the winter all my tools come out of the garage and into the house.

Matt


----------



## deema (18 Jan 2016)

I have a traditional woodworking bench with aprons, I made a selection of draws that are built into the bench to store all of my saws, planes and generally used tools. The extra weight helps keep the bench rock solid (not that it needed it) but it also makes it far more time consuming to pinch everything. No one can lift up and run off with the bench. Under or by the side if each machines screwed or bolted down I have a draw unit that keeps everything stored with individual compartments for every tool. It makes it easy to see what if anything is missing at the end of the day. The draws help keep out condensation and reduce rust to zero. I haven't added locks since a thief can easily break into a locked draw if they got into the building. I've worked on it taking time to get everything out and also not provide a means of easily holding them to take them away. May not be ultimately effective, but it's a precaution I could take so did.


----------



## Fishandchips (18 Jan 2016)

Saws go here


----------



## Jacob (18 Jan 2016)

Cheshirechappie":2s48rp46 said:


> A chest with a full kit of tools isn't that portable.......


It's portable like a packing case if you are moving lock stock and barrel as artisans of old often did. Also relatively secure if you are sharing work space. But otherwise not a good storage solution.


----------



## n0legs (18 Jan 2016)

Chisel storage


----------



## bridger (19 Jan 2016)

https://bridgerberdel.wordpress.com/2015/01/08/thoughts-on-tool-organization-and-storage/


----------



## Graham Orm (19 Jan 2016)

I use a Snap-on type steel chest. Perfect for hand tools because that's what it's designed for!


----------



## DTR (19 Jan 2016)

ED65":hybsolzr said:


> DTR":hybsolzr said:
> 
> 
> > (sorry for the naff photo)
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## AndyT (19 Jan 2016)

No sophisticated Studley style chests round here.
Different folk have different priorities. For me, I wanted to be able to squeeze the max number of tools into the space, for the minimum outlay.

So, for less-used tools this old second hand chest of drawers (£3.00) is good.







The drawers are deep enough to take moulding planes, with iron and wedge in place.






For bench planes, I like a deep shelf or two






Moulding planes can be awkward, as they fall over if stood on edge. Proper woodworkers make pigeon holes, but I found that cardboard boxes are quick and do the job. Wine boxes are about the right size.


----------



## Jelly (19 Jan 2016)

Two big Hessian tool bags which fit into a big plastic "really useful box" with a layer of dessicant in the bottom.

I spend a lot of my time using a community run workshop, which has no secure storage, so that's an ideal solution for me.

They're god damn heavy!


----------



## shed9 (19 Jan 2016)

Just a quick thank you to all who have posted so far. I'm keen on the idea of storing my planes directly somewhere on the bench and suspect the chisels will live there permanently anyhow (not dissimilar to undergroundhunter's setup). That said I also think a simple plane till may be a better way of storage and allow for expansion.

Thanks again, really appreciated, keep them coming.


----------



## John15 (19 Jan 2016)

My plane storage method. They are easy to access and take up a minimal amount of space.

John


----------



## G S Haydon (19 Jan 2016)

Mine are in a chest. Not because it's the best but 'cos I fancied making one. As long tools are dry, secure and easy to find it's fine. Plastic tubs, chest o' drawers, etc, etc.


----------



## undergroundhunter (19 Jan 2016)

shed9":t0j3hm0v said:


> That said I also think a simple plane till may be a better way of storage and allow for expansion.
> 
> Thanks again, really appreciated, keep them coming.



That's been my problem, I sort my storage out and then my tools multiply. Its used to be saws buy not the woodies seem to be breeding!

Matt


----------



## knockknock (20 Jan 2016)

Jacob":3et3vspu said:


> Cheshirechappie":3et3vspu said:
> 
> 
> > A chest with a full kit of tools isn't that portable.......
> ...


----------



## DTR (20 Jan 2016)

Wow, that looks well organised!  How do the chisels stay in place when you close the lid?


----------



## knockknock (20 Jan 2016)

DTR":2gn6mtxq said:


> Wow, that looks well organised!  How do the chisels stay in place when you close the lid?


When the lid is closed, the chisel racks are trapped between the shelf/drawer and the front of the lid. When open, there are cleats on the lid to hold the chisel racks in place. The chisel racks are free standing and I just move them up or down.

It takes time to open and close, but as I live in an apartment it works for me. When it is open, my most commonly used tools are easy to access, and I can put things down on the middle shelf. Then when needed I can close it up and move it out of the way.


----------



## WoodMangler (20 Jan 2016)

undergroundhunter":1ovo2uk2 said:


> That's been my problem, I sort my storage out and then my tools multiply. Its used to be saws buy not the woodies seem to be breeding!


Seen written on a mug, on a used-tool stand at the recent Welsh turning show - "He who dies with the most tools, wins"


----------



## Bedrock (20 Jan 2016)

Mugs are from Tony Murland old tools store in Suffolk. Mine didn't bounce.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (22 Jan 2016)

Never enough room, never enough room.

















The large tool cab is mainly 18mm BB ply.

The Plane tills are hardwood (recycled from our old conservatory).

David


----------



## AndyT (22 Jan 2016)

Very tidy Bluekingfisher - and you have so many tools that match!


----------



## sploo (22 Jan 2016)

On his Woodworking Masterclasses site Paul Sellers is currently doing a great series on a wall hung tool chest. I'd love to build one but unfortunately I literally have no suitable wall space - anything of that size and depth would foul machines in my tiny garage workshop.

I really need a covered/enclosed space as I get terrible condensation problems in the garage. It then occurred to me that the relatively large filing cabinet I had would be an acceptable solution (it was fairly inefficiently used, so I was able to free up a drawer). I plan to make some open topped boxes in which to keep spokeshaves and other such items, with the planes sitting on top, but for the moment it's a start, and a solution that required almost no effort:






I've subsequently gained some large silica sachets which I've added to the drawer in order to try to combat moisture. It's hardly an "artisan" solution, but it's practical, keeps the planes to hand, and hopefully will combat rust.


----------



## sploo (22 Jan 2016)

Bluekingfisher":1sf68h3d said:


> Never enough room, never enough room.


Holey moley. Your photobucket gallery is basically tool pornography. There should be a BBFC rating slapped on it


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (23 Jan 2016)

> Never enough room, never enough room.



David, I have reported you for having too many tools! 

Back in Perth

Derek


----------



## JJ1 (24 Jan 2016)

Bluekingfisher":2k5stkak said:


> Never enough room, never enough room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Now I know why Axminster have never got any Veritas tools in stock!!!..................................................

You've got them all :wink: 8) 

Excellent tool storage there 8)


----------



## GLFaria (24 Jan 2016)

kocknock, that's really nice and ingenious.

Still a bit too large for my working space, but there are plenty of good ideas to pick in there. Thank you.

G.


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Jan 2016)

Bluekingfisher":386j37lh said:


> Never enough room, never enough room.
> 
> David



Does your wife know about this?


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (25 Jan 2016)

Here are a few pics of my storage. The workshop is half a double garage (although my wife says my sense of half is understated). All cabinets are just Pine and Jarrah trim. Nothing special. I like to keep the tools most used close by. Measuring tools (gauges, knives, squares) hang on the wall behind the bench. There are machines at the other end of the workspace, with everything for handwork down this end ...

Old picture - hence tidy - probably taken shortly after building the new bench (about 3 years ago) ..







A more up-to-date pic: two sets of planes, one wood and one metal ...






The left corner has cabinets for spokeshaves, braces, router planes, ploughs and saws ...






We should all post a picture of "what is on your bench now". I am still building drawers for my chest and having to shape the fronts first ..






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (25 Jan 2016)

I Just chuck em in a cardboard box and then rummage when a certain tool is needed.


----------



## D_W (25 Jan 2016)

I've been experimenting lately with storage in a cardboard box and a label that says "ebay" on it. There are a lot more places in the united states to put the half of my tools that I never use than there are under my roof.

(the rest that get used infrequently are in a dry area on shelves, and the ones that are used often are in a garage not on shelves - they get used often enough that rust isn't an issue, except for chisels, which are stored in a wall hanger - and those probably wouldn't rust either).


----------



## Bluekingfisher (25 Jan 2016)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> > Never enough room, never enough room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Derek, you look to be as guilty as me, tool excess!

I haven't dobbed you in it though.  

I hope you made it home ok!

David


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (26 Jan 2016)

Hi David

Thanks, yes .. back in the luvely heat. Almost too hot in the workshop. 

I should mention that I did bring home a couple of tools. Nothing to shout about, but more than I was expecting.

At the Camden Antique Market I came across perhaps the only tool in good condition and going cheaply - a Rabone-Chesterman #57 folding 24" steel rule. One side metric and the other imperial ...






Then, in Oxford, just walking down a side street, my eye was caught by the sight of the name Marples in the window. I had to investigate. It turned out to be a little shop, Objects of Use, selling tools. I came away with some Swedish carving knives ...






Tomorrow I am back at work. Ugh.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## AndyT (27 Jan 2016)

I see that nobody has thought to cover saws under the 'other hand tools' heading. Here's a suggestion for how to make the most effective use of all the space at your disposal:


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (27 Jan 2016)

Saws?! Who has space for saws ... ? 











Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## AndyT (27 Jan 2016)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Droogs (28 Jan 2016)

probably takes him longer to find the moulding plane than to actually make the moulding :shock:


----------



## Jelly (28 Jan 2016)

I believe Ken Hawley has the most ingenious solution... Amass so many tools and documents that you can persuade a university and a museum to team up and give you a large warehouse and gallery in which to store them all, due to their historical merit.


----------



## D_W (28 Jan 2016)

My question for that collection is if you used them, would any plane actually ever be in tune when you went to use it. 

I haven't yet gotten an old plane that didn't require at least a little bit of fettling, even if it is clear that the last user was competent. And I am not by any means the type of person who will fettle a tool for no reason.


----------



## Graham Orm (29 Jan 2016)

D_W":34fx95wk said:


> My question for that collection is if you used them, would any plane actually ever be in tune when you went to use it.
> 
> I haven't yet gotten an old plane that didn't require at least a little bit of fettling, even if it is clear that the last user was competent. And I am not by any means the type of person who will fettle a tool for no reason.


In the picture Colin is in the process of fettling all of his planes. He started when he was 22.


----------

